# Tips for a moving mixed marriage.



## marinmarais (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi!! I'm new in this wonderful forum.
I'm a mexican citizen, who married a russian woman in mexico city 4 months ago; we decided to move to Moscow, not knowing how difficult could be for me to get a residence permit, andthe fact that my wife is a russian citizen doesn't help a lot, so we decided to go to live to another country: for example Finland, Norway or any other where we could get residence permits and job opportunities (I'm a tenor, and I speak 10 languages, but as I am autodidact I don't have any documents of these skills), my wife only speaks russian. We're not rich, actually most of the money we had was paid to the airline that brought us here, and I don't have a job and so my wife.

Could you recommend us a place in Europe where we could move? Where it's no so difficult to get a residence permit and jobs? I could sing in choirs, in churches, in special events, even as a freelance. Could you give us some tips or shortcuts to achieve our goal?


----------



## Herenow (Feb 13, 2013)

How did you get on in the end ? Were you able to find a job and move to a better country ?


----------



## marinmarais (Jan 24, 2012)

Herenow said:


> How did you get on in the end ? Were you able to find a job and move to a better country ?


Hello! Not a better country, but a country were the law is more flexible and we can live free, without the fear of being deported. Mexico.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

marinmarais said:


> Hi!! I'm new in this wonderful forum.
> I'm a mexican citizen, who married a russian woman in mexico city 4 months ago; we decided to move to Moscow, not knowing how difficult could be for me to get a residence permit, andthe fact that my wife is a russian citizen doesn't help a lot, so we decided to go to live to another country: for example Finland, Norway or any other where we could get residence permits and job opportunities (I'm a tenor, and I speak 10 languages, but as I am autodidact I don't have any documents of these skills), my wife only speaks russian. We're not rich, actually most of the money we had was paid to the airline that brought us here, and I don't have a job and so my wife.
> 
> Could you recommend us a place in Europe where we could move? Where it's no so difficult to get a residence permit and jobs? I could sing in choirs, in churches, in special events, even as a freelance. Could you give us some tips or shortcuts to achieve our goal?


My guess is that you do not speak 10 languages very well, at least not English.
Get over it, life is tough, so what?
Everyone has it tough, stop being a pussy and use that energy to get a job.


----------



## marinmarais (Jan 24, 2012)

OK, that's an old post, more than 3 years old actually!

Now I have 2 business of my own: 
A tourism firm (we work with russians, french, germans and many other international clients on a daily basis, except for americans because many of them are insolent like you are <snip> Gary <snip>), and the other one a printing firm, both very profitable.

It was not very polite calling me a pussy, when I wasn't asking for money, but only some advice.

And, course not! Life is not tough, that's what the oligarchs want us to believe... 

< snip>


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

marinmarais said:


> OK, that's an old post, more than 3 years old actually!
> 
> Now I have 2 business of my own:
> A tourism firm (we work with russians, french, germans and many other international clients on a daily basis, except for americans because many of them are insolent like you are <snip> Gary <snip>), and the other one a printing firm, both very profitable.
> ...


Guess what? Gary is not a ****** - he's a proud Mexican! And the use of expletives, even with ***** is not allowed on this forum, so watch your language please.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

marinmarais said:


> OK, that's an old post, more than 3 years old actually! Now I have 2 business of my own: A tourism firm (we work with russians, french, germans and many other international clients on a daily basis, except for americans because many of them are insolent like you are mr Gary Jacques), and the other one a printing firm, both very profitable. It was not very polite calling me a pussy, when I wasn't asking for money, but only some advice. And, course not! Life is not tough, that's what the oligarchs want us to believe... < snip> ******.


 I get it, you are a wealthy man now, then stop crying about Mexico and stay where you are. As simple as that. And, as Isla pointed out, I'm a Mexican CItizen! Poing!
< snip>


----------

